# فكرة معمارية للنقاش



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء
اعرض عليكم فكرة معمارية لمشروع مركز تجاري ترفيهي بمدينة القاهرة الجديدة - مصر 
المشروع تم عمل دراسات معمارية واقتصادية مبدئية له .. وعرض ثلاثة بدائل علي المالك .. الا ان الشركة المالكة تملصت من اتفاقاتها المادية بعد تقديم هذه الدراسات - وهو امرمعتاد جدا جدا في القاهرة لان المهندسين وخاصة المعمارين متروكين من قبل جميع الجهات للنصابين والضباع الشاردة في سوق العمارة - ولان الجهد الذي قام به اعضاء المكتب كان كبيرا جدا وفي رأيي ان متميز .. والمشروع لن ينفذ ..

فقد رأيت الاستفادة منه في طرحه للمنتدي للنقاش والنقد الذي بالتأكيد سيعود علي البعض بالفائدة ..
الفكرة المعمارية القائمة علي الدراسات الاقتصادية ودراسات المحيط العمراني توصلت الي اعداد برنامج للمشروع يتضمن في اساسياته ان تكون مكونات الدور الارضي هي المطاعم المتخصصة والكافتريات والمقاهي - الكافيهات - وبشكل عام العناصر التي لها تفاعل مباشر وافقي مع اللاندسكاب 
اضافة الي مجمع للسينمات بالبدروم (( المرتبط فراغيا وبصريا بمستويات اللند سكاب والدور الارضي بقوة) .
وتتوزع الوحدات التجارية والترفيهية الاخري بالادوار المختلفة حسب طبيعتها ..
اولا ارفق لكم دراسات المحيط العمراني وطرق الاقتراب وايضا دراسات الموقع العام

نسيت ان اذكر الي انه تم الاتفاق علي ان يأخذ الطابع المعماري للمشروع المطاعم والمقاهي الموجودة بايطاليا عامة وروما وفينسيا بشكل خاص وستكون الواجهات postmodern في اطار محاكاة وتجريد للطابع الكلاسيكي الروماني


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس المعماري خالد صلاح

اشكر لك طرحك للموضوع .. وعرضه للنقاش .. فنحن في امس الحاجة الى نقاش الافكار المعمارية حتى نستفيد من بعضنا البعض

بالنسبة لما ذكرته اعلاه .. فلقد لفت انتباهي الاتفاق على الطابع المعماري الايطالي .. فما هو السبب خلف ذلك؟ انا لا اقصد ان الاتفاق خاطئ او غير مناسب ولكن نريد ان نعرف الاسباب حتى نتقبل القرار بأريحيه.
ثانيا بخصوص مجمع للسينمات بالبدروم ( المرتبط فراغيا وبصريا بمستويات اللند سكاب والدور الارضي بقوة) هل هناك من مقطع رأسي يوضح الفكره .. ثم ما السبب خلف هذا الارتباط القوي .. هل هو العامل الجمالي على مستوى الكتل .. ام ان هناك فائده للمشروع وبعض خدمات مجمع السينمات تفرض هذا الاتصال القوي.. المعلوم ان وظيفة السنما تتطلب الدخول مباشره بعد فراغ الاستقبال وبيع التذاكر الى ممر الصالات والتي تفضل ان تكون قليلة الاضاءه لترتاح العين في التدرج من الداخل الى الخارج والعكس .. فمسألة الربط الفراغي القوي قد تؤثر على نسبة الاضاءه وايضا على نسبة الازعاج الصوتي .. فكيف سيتم التعامل معها .. لذلك هناك ضرورة لوجود المقطع الرأسي موضح عليه الفكره بشكل جلي.


اخيرا اشكرك على الرسومات والاسكتش الجميل والمتناسق 
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

البديل الاول 
يعتمد في جوهره علي تحيل تخطيطي لمدينة روما .. وقراءة الخطوط العريضة لملامح التخطيط فيها .. وباختصار تم استخلاص الاتي 
المسقط المنظوري من خلال عدم توازي واجهات المباني الامر الذي يعطي ايحاء بطول اكثر وتفاصيل اكثر 
التغير في توجيهات الفارغات الحضرية بعلاقة قوية جدا مع المناخ السائد في ذلك الوقت 
التركيز علي السيطرة علي حركة الهواء من خلال مسقط تخطيطي عضوي تماما .
تم الانتقال من خلال خريطة روما الي منطقة اكثر تركيزا ثم الي المشروع ..
الطابع المعماري تم التوصل اليه او رسم خطوطه العريضة من تحليل لامثلة بروما


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ ابو صالح 
في الحقيقة يكفينا زهوا مشاركتك الرائعة واهتماماك .. ولا ادري كيف وصلت الي مثل هذه النقاط الاساسية بهذه السرعه حيث انني لم ارفع المشروع الا منذ دقائق .. الا ان خبرتك بالتأكيد كانت هي العامل الهام هنا 
بالنسبة للطابع المعماري الايطالي فقد كانت اهم الاسباب او المبررات له هو سيطرة المسطحات المطلوبة للكافتريات والمطاعم والمقاهي علي مسطح الدور الارضي .. وارتكازها في الاساس الي المسطح المفتوح الموجود امام الوحدة للفرش وتوزيع عناصرها .. 
ورأينا في ذلك الطابع والنمط الايطالي في المطاعم والمقاهي .. وقد تقدمت بفكرة اننا اذا قوينا هذا الاتجاه فسيمكن السيطرة بشكل عام علي الامزجة الشخصية لاصحاب الوحدات ووضعهم في اطار معماري مرغوب منهم وملزم لهم في نفس الوقت 
بالنسبة الي الربط القوي بين مجمع السينمات والدور الارضي :
بداية اوضح - وربما القصور فيما كتبت جعل ذلك صعب الفهم - ان الربط هو بين مجمع السينمات والدور الارضي وليس السينمات نفسها .. مبرر الربط وجود المجمع بالدور الواقع تحت الارضي - البدروم - وهو امر ممكن ان يحسب من سلبيات المشروع اذ انا الحركة للسينمات تكون غالبا مجمعه خلال الدخول والخروج الامرالذي يلزم بحل معماري يستوعب حركة المرور المتزايدة ساعات دخول وخروج السينمات دون تأثير علي باقي الفارغات .. لذلك كان فصلها بالبدروم لتحقيق ذلك مع ربطها بقوة من خلال مصاعد وسلالم متحركة ومداخل منفصلة بالدور الارضي 
الامر الاخر هو اننا لم نرغب ان يحس مستعملي الفراغ بانهم تحت الارض لذلك تم عمل اكثر من فناء داخلي مفي منسوب البدروم ومفتح للاعلي - سماوي لتحقيق الربط بين الدور الارضي ودور البدروم بصريا .. وتمت دراسا تاللاندسكاب بيحيث يكون هناك تدرج في المستويات تتوه معه العين غير الخبيرة بين تحديد منسوبها بالنسبة للمداخل والشوارع
اعتذر عن عدم وجود رسوم تفصيلية او قطاع حيث ان المشروع توقف في مرحلة الفكرة


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*البديل الثاني*

البديل الثاني ارتكز في اساسه علي دراسا ت الموقع 
لقد قام البديل بتحقيق جميع نتائج دراسات الموقع من طرق اقتراب ومطلات وتهوية ومناخ والمداخل 
كانت نتائج تحيل الموقع تحديد اساسيات للتصميم هي 
اولا .. ضرورة تنوع الفراغات المعمارية من الناحية البصرية ومن ناحية التوجيه كعنصر اساسي للحفاظ علي معدلات اشغال عالية لهذه الفارغات سواء صيفا او شتاءا .
ثانيا التركيز علي الراحة الحرارية للفراغات المعمارية من خلال توجيه الرياح السائدة سلبا وايجابا وخلق ممرات باتجاه الرياح السائدة وتوجيه الكتل بما يسمح بتفادي وضع الفارغات في منطقة ظل الرياح للفراغات المتوقع استخدامها صيفا والتاكيد عليه في الفراغات الشتوية 
ثالثا تحقيق فصل بين الانشطة المتعارضة خاصة في وجود مسجد كبير بالمشروع 
ثالثا التاكيد علي محاور حركة المشاه داخل وخارج المشروع وفراغات تمهيد الدخول اليه وتنظيمها بصريا - السيطرة عليها من خلال عناصر معمارية وبصرية -منعا للفوضي وتاكيدا علي التأمين للمستخدمين
خلق نقاط بصرية متميزة داخل المشروع - land marks


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*البديل الثالث*

البديل الثالث ركز علي فكرة المقاربة الايطالية كحل معماري وللرمزية اختر الكولسيوم كرمز وربما البساطة في التشكيل كنوع من رفع القيمة المعمارية ..
التحليل المعماري ارتكز الي خلق ثلاث ساحات رئيسية بمناسيب مختلفة وترتبط بصريا من خلال رفع بعض اجزاء الدور الارضي علي اعمدة حرة الامر الذي يسمح بحركة سلسة بين هذه الفارغات ومستمرة مما يعطيها بدائل للمسارات قد تختلف في كل مرة يزور فيها المستخدم المشروع


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*تقييم البدائل*

جدول تقييم البدائل حسب نتائج عناصر دراسات الموقع والمحيط العمراني والدراسات الاقتصادية


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر الزميل الفاضل ابو صالح لبذله الوقت والمجهود في اعادة تحرير المشاركة بحيث تظهر بها الصور .. وارجو ان يتم جميله بتعديل باقي المشاركات المكملة للموضوع لعدم قدرتي علي ذلك حيث ان رابط رفع المفات داخل المشاركة لا يعمل لدي 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## alaanabil (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكمشكرا لاضافة مثل هذه المشاركة القيمهوتعليقي على المشروعان انجح بديل هو البديل الثانى وهذا ما وجدته بعد ذلك فى تقييم الحلولوذلك لان البديل الاول اعتمد على نظام التخطيط فى روما وهو ما لم يتعود عليها الشعب المصرى وبالتالى سيكون هناك نوع من الصعوبة فى ادراك مثل هذا النوع من التخطيط حتى انا عند رؤيتى للبديل الاول شعرت بعدم ارتياح لعدم التعود عليه ولولا شرح سيادتكم لفكرة التخطيط لم اكن لادرك المغزى من هذا التشكيلوملحوظة اخرى ان وجود المسجد ظاهر بمأذنة عالية يفقد الاحساس الكامل بالطابع الايطالى وذلك لدخول الطابع الاسلامى فجأة ولا ادرى ان كان ينفع اخذ نفس الطابع الايطالى للمبانى الدينية لديهم وتنفيذ المسجد به ولا اخشى ان يتحول الى شكل قريب من الكنائسعلى العموم المشروع جميل وهذا مجرد رأى اتمنى ان يفيدكم.ومعذرة ان اطلت شكرا.


----------



## alaanabil (20 نوفمبر 2007)

معذرة على الاخطاء الواردة وهذ الرد مرة اخرى
السلام عليكم شكرا لاضافة مثل هذه المشاركة القيمه 
وتعليقي على المشروع ان انجح بديل هو البديل الثانى وهذا ما وجدته بعد ذلك فى تقييم الحلول وذلك لان البديل الاول اعتمد على نظام التخطيط فى روما وهو ما لم يتعود عليها الشعب المصرى وبالتالى سيكون هناك نوع من الصعوبة فى ادراك مثل هذا النوع من التخطيط حتى انا عند رؤيتى للبديل الاول شعرت بعدم ارتياح لعدم التعود عليه ولولا شرح سيادتكم لفكرة التخطيط لم اكن لادرك المغزى من هذا التشكيل 
ملحوظة اخرى ان وجود المسجد ظاهر بمأذنة عالية يفقد الاحساس الكامل بالطابع الايطالى وذلك لدخول الطابع الاسلامى فجأة ولا ادرى ان كان ينفع اخذ نفس الطابع الايطالى للمبانى الدينية لديهم وتنفيذ المسجد به ولكن اخشى ان يتحول الى شكل قريب من الكنائس 
على العموم المشروع جميل وهذا مجرد رأى اتمنى ان يفيدكم
.ومعذرة ان اطلت شكرا.


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الزميل علاء نبيل .. لم اعتقد ان هناك من سيلاحظ هذه النقطة ... ولا تدري كما انا سعيد بملاحظتك القوية .. الامر الذي يدل علي تركيزك علي التفاصيل 
اولا كما ابلغتك الطابع العماري له ما يبرره .. والتناقض هنا مع الواقع المصري يتاسب اكثر مع الموضوع .. ولا احتاج ان اذكرك الا ان مستعملي المشروع ليسوا من المهندسين جميعا .. لكن لاشك ان الموضوع ليس فلسفة معمارية فقط .. وانما اثر وتاثير .. بالفعل عدم توازي المباني يعطي بالفعل منظور اكثر تهريبا (( نقاط الهروب )) مما يعطي احساس اكبر بطول المباني وكثرة تفاصيلها .. وهذا الاحساس هو المطلوب وليس تفسيره ..
كما ان النشاط الترفيهي يتطلب بالفعل ان تنقل المستخدم الي جو اخر جو كان سيحتاج فيه ان يسافر ويركب طائرة ليشاهد نافورة الحظ " فونتانا دي ريفي " او يمر من فوق كوبري فينسيا ..
فاذا استطاع ان يعيش هذا الجو في القاهرة برحلة بالسيارة فان هذا معني الترفيه 
بالنسبة للمسجد بالتاكيد يختلف طابعه مع المشروع .. ولا اتقبل باي حال فكرة ان يكون المسجد علي الطراز الروماني 
لذلك كانت هذه النقطة من اكثر النقاط التي اخذت وقتا في الدراسة .. 
في البديل الاول كان الحل بوضع اطار خارجي او سور بسمك 3 م من العقود البيزنطية المحدوبة .. والعنصر الاخير هو احد العناصر التي اشتركت فيها اغلب الحضرات المعمارية ومنها الاسلامية بعقد اكثر ضيقا وتحدبا حتي وصل الي العقد الاندلسي المشهور .. وهذا يتيح لنا بداية نقلة معمارية بين الطرازين .. الامر الاخر هو ان العقد سيكون من الخارج بيزنطي اما من الداخل - جهة المسجد سيكون نفس العقد بواجهة الابلق باللون الحمر الغامق .. مما سيقلل كثيرا من الاحساس بالتناقض .. ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت وجهة نظري بشكل مناسب مع عدم الانحياز لها


----------



## خالد صلاح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ علاء نبيل 
في البديل الثاني تم الفصل فراغيا بين مستوي المسجد ومستوي الفراغ الترفيهي وذلك باقامة منصة platform في مستوي الدور الاول كساحة للمسجد وتحت هذه المنصة مجموعه من المحلات المتخصصة تطل علي فراغ مركزي داخلي ..وبذلك ارتفع مستوي المسجد الي الدور الاول بعيدا عن الانشطة الترفيهية بالارضي


----------



## alaanabil (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لرد سيادتكم
وجهة نظر جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير فعلا 
اما بالنسبة للمساجد
اعجبنى جدا فكرة النقلة بين الطرازين دليل على مجهود كبير فى التفكير
والبحث عن الحلول لايجاد التوافق وهذا بالتأكيد سيقلل التناقض كما ذكرتم
مجهود عظيم وفقكم الله دائما
الاء نبيل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم المهندس صلاح .. مشروع احترافي مثل هذا وعرض مميز جدا جدا .. يستاهل ان نتعاون في عرضه بأفضل الصور .. وانا ادعوا الجميع على متابعة هذا الموضوع والتدقيق بشكل جيد على طريقة العرض للموضوع وللمشروع على حد سواء .. وهذه دعوة للتفكر لجميع الاعضاء ومثال حي على موضوع ممتاز جدا بغض النظر على المشروع ولكن الموضوع وتنسيق طرحه 

ثم اطلب من الكريم المهندس صلاح ان يشرح لنا طريقة التقييم ومعاييرها حتى نستفيد ويستفيد الطلاب والمعماريين حديثي التخرج من طرقة التقييم .. كما يستفيد المتمرسين من معرفة طريقه ومعايير قد تختلف عن ما يمارسونه .. وانت اخي صلاح كريم ونحن بإذنه تعالى نستاهل

اما مناقشة البدائل فلي عوده لها بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## معمارية سعودية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس خالد صلاح..
أولاً أسجل شكري على طرح الأفكار المعمارية .. فكم نحن بحاجة إلى مناقشة الأفكار .. فمن آرائنا ينبثق النور .. 
بالنسبة للبديل الأول .. حقيقة لم أفهم الكرايتيريا التي أتخذت إلا عندما شرحتها .. 
لا أفهم كيف حسبتم الجدول الأخير (يمكن هنا نحسبه بطريقة أخرى) ولكن لي رأي بسيط وهو climate behave وهو جداً جداً مهم وهنا في بريطانيا يسمونها climate sensitive
ويجب أن نضعه في عين الإعتبار (لأنها تمس السستينابيلتي) الخاصة بالمبني، وعادة نطالب بأن تكون لمعظم جوانب المبنى نفس الكونديشن من المناخ وبالذات الشمس والظل .. فلو عملنا دراسة لهذا المبنى ومررنا عليها أشعة الشمس لندرس الظلال حتماً سنجد بعض المناطق تكون مظللة عن غيرها .. هنالك برامج كثيرة مثل الإكو تيك ..لاحظ هنا


 
وربما يزيد في فصل الشتاء عندما تكون الشمس منخفضة قليلاً .. وربما تلافيناها في الصيف عندما تميل الشمس إلى الأعلى .. 
مع أنني أحياناً أقول بأننا نحتاج أن نكسر الـ Symmetry
لأنها تعطينا إحساس بأن المبنى Rigid and static​ 

أنا شخصياً أميل للبديل الثاني .. لعدة أسباب .. منها لأنها حققت معظم نجاح التمصمي الممتاز .. منها Balance
وكذلك focal point 
وأيضاً التصميم أعطى أهمية رائعة للمسجد فيها موفمنت .. وحركة دايناميكية​ 




أتوقع أيضاً أن التصميم لو وضعناه في البرنامج سيعطينا نتائج ممتازة في الظلال والنور وكذلك التهوية ..​ 
الجسر أيضاً أعطى قوة وربط بين الطرفين .. وLandscape أيضاً قوي .. فالممرات جداً سهلة وإنسيابية .. وتساعدنا في حالة الزحام الشديدة ..​ 
وشكراً مرة أخرى وبالتوفيق 

أختك معمارية سعودية​


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ ابو صالح .. رفع الله قدركم واعزكم دائما وابلغك انني اعتبر مشاركتك السابقة وسام علي صدري .. لانها صادرة من شخص اعتز وافتخر انه ينتمي الي مهنتي والي عروبتي وقبل كل شئ الي اسلامي ..
واود ان اوضح لك اخي الكريم ان المشروع هو نتاج عمل فريق عمل متكامل دوري فيه كان كدورهم تماما .وليس انتاجا شخصيا .. لذلك فوسامك معلق علي صدورهم جميعا بالاضافة الي صدري .
بالنسبة لعملية تقييم البدائل فانني والفريق العامل معي بالمشروع اعددنا دراسات معمارية وتسويقية وصلت الي نقاط مفاتيح key points للمشروع وتم تحديد عناصر رئيسية للتقيمم حسب اهميتها للمصمم والمالك ودراسات الجدوي .. هذه العناصر التي اختيرت هي التي وردت بجدول تقييم البدائل ..
قمنا بعد ذلك بترتيب العناصر حسب اهميتها والعنصر الاعلي في الترتيب تم اعطاءه القيمة 100 وتنسبت اليه باقي العناصر حسب ترتيبها بثقل يمثل نسبه منه وبالتالي التقيم للبدائل كان بدرجة تحقيق كل منهل لهذه العناصر ولكن بقدر اهمية كل عنصر وترتيبه ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل ابو صالح .. اود ان اضيف الي موضوع تقييم البدائل باننك قد تذهل من نتيجة التقييم اذا قمت به بهذه الطريقة العلمية في رائيي دون اختيار بديل حسب مجرد الرؤية .. اذ قد تفاجأ ان افضل بديل هو الذي اعتبرته الثالث او الرابع او ان الانسب لك وللعميل هو بديل قد تكون رتبته في مرتبة لاحقة من وجهة نظرك كمعماري بينما هو طبقا للرؤية الاقتصادية الاول .. لذلك انصح دائما بعمل عناصر التقييم ودرجاتها قبل البدأ بالعمل المعماري ومن ثم اخضاع البدائل لها بعد نضوج الفكرة المعمارية .. لاننا في كثير من الاحيان تجرفنا احاسيسنا المعمارية ةمدي الاستغراق في العمل واحيانا ظروفه في الانحياز لبديل عن اخر دون تقييم علمي


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت معمارية سعودية .. تستحقين بالتأكيد لقب التميز الذي يزين اسمك 
اشكر لك كثيرا مشاركتك القيمة والقاء الضوء علي نقطة هامة جدا في التصميم .. لقد قمنا بعمل دراسة للتظليل بفترة زمنية peak قدرها ثلاث ساعات لكل بديل علي مدار السنة علي الموقع العام باستخدام برنامج sketchup google لاننا في مرحلة الفكرة ويسعدني ان ارسلها لك اذا احببت وعلي اساسها واسس مناخية اخري تم تحديد الفعالية المناخية للبديل


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله

اول شي انا ما اعرف احلل المشروع تحليل معماري او اتكلم بشكل علمي لان ما شاء الله الكلام على مستوى علمي عالي لكن فقط احب اقول رايي^^

اعجبني البديل الاول اكثر شي:20: لكن حسيت ارتفاع المسجد احسن يكون اعلى 


البديل الثالث ما فيه رسومات لتشكيل الموقع من الخارج!!

والبدائل كلها على بعضها ممتازة ما شاء الله 

شكرا اخ خالد صلاح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
سلام


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت هندي الصدقية 
تحياتي اولا وشكرا علي مشاركتك .. واحب ان اوضح ان سبب عرضي لمثل هذا الموضوع هو فتح النقاش بحيث نستفيد جميعا وكان يسعدني لو انك توقفت بدل التصريح بالنك لا تعرفين كيف تحللي المشروع بشكل علمي الي ان تسألي او تتناقشي معي ومع الاعضاء في افضل طريقة لتحليل المشروعات المختلفة من الناحية الفنية وطريقة التقييم بحيث يكون الناتج هو تقييم علمي لا يختلف عليه اثنين 
وانا اطرح هذه النقطة للنقاش الان .. كيف نقييم مشروع ما بطريقة علمية مناسبة وبمعايير تكون ثابتة بدلا من الاستقلال بالاراء والاعتماد علي الخبرة الشخصية ..
ارجو ان يطرح كل عضو الطريقة التي يراها مناسبة لتقييم الموضوع .. ولكن لا تنسوا ابداء الرأي في المشروع المعروض


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخ خالد صلاح انا ما حللت الموضوع بطريقة علمية لاني ما ادرس عمارة خارجية 
اما لو كان عمارة داخلية كان ممكن اعطي رايي بشكل افضل ^^


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت هنادي 
عفوا لم ادرك ذلك .. لكني متابع لمشاركاتك منذ مدة ليست بالقليلة .. وحقيقة كنت اظنك معمارية لمعلوماتك ومداخلاتك التي لا ينقصها بالتأكيد الذكاءوحسن الملاحظة .. اضافة الي روح المرح التي تسود كل مشاركاتك


----------



## alaanabil (22 نوفمبر 2007)

لم اكن اتصور ان يكون حتى الظل له دراسات 
ما شاء الله عليكم لم تتركوا اى شئ الا قمتم بدراسته
وهذا مايدفعنى الى ان اطلب من سيادتكم معرفة منهجية العمل وخطوات العمل للوصول لمثل هذه البدائل
وهذه الحلول بمختلف افكارها والدراسات التى تم عملها .
وشاكرة لمجهودكم.


----------



## محمد ظاهر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المواضيع القيمه و الرائعة و التي تفيد الطالب على مستوى الدراسة و العمل مستقبلا و شعرت و انا اقرا هذة التعليقات و الملاحظات انني في اجمل محاضرة و اروع محاضرين و بارك الله فيكم اساتذتنا المحترمين


----------



## معمارية سعودية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

alaanabil قال:


> لم اكن اتصور ان يكون حتى الظل له دراسات
> ما شاء الله عليكم لم تتركوا اى شئ الا قمتم بدراسته
> وهذا مايدفعنى الى ان اطلب من سيادتكم معرفة منهجية العمل وخطوات العمل للوصول لمثل هذه البدائل
> وهذه الحلول بمختلف افكارها والدراسات التى تم عملها .
> وشاكرة لمجهودكم.


 
فعلاً الظل والنور من أهم عناصر التصميم في الوقت الحالي وهناك برامج كثيره لهذا الغرض
لدرجة أنك تحددي المكان في الكمبيترو (أي مدينة) وتمرري الشمس عليها وتعطيكي نتائج قوية جداً على أساسها تعطي تقييمك النهائي وقرارك في التصميم.

شكراً يا أخ خالد صلاح ، إنشاء الله حأنزل مشروع لي قريباً مستخدمة فيه الإكو تيك والذي يعتبر أدق بكثير من سكيتش أب في دراسة الشمس وتحليل الضوء والظل. وفقك الله في مشروعك ووافينا بالأخبار


----------



## designer mido (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي خالد ...كرأيي للمشروع و تحليلاته فهي بالطبع تحليلات عميقة جدا جدا و تبتعد كل البعد عن أي سطحية او بساطة و ده يجعلنا نفخر بالعقول المصرية و العربية التي قامت بها

بالنسبة لأسس تقييم المشاريع فما أعرفه من معلومات متواضعة هو إني لازم أقيم المشروع علي شقين هم الأسس الوظيفية و الأسس الجمالية و منهما تنحدر الكثير من المعايير


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يبدو انني لم اعطي اعضاء هذا الملتقي حقهم .. كم اسعدتني المشاركات واثلجت قلبي .. واوضحت لي ان ما ينقص هو الموضوع الجيد وعندها يتوالي ظهور المواهب والعبقريات 
الاء نبيل - عذرا لا زلت لااعلم هل الاء مهندس ام مهندسة - تحياتي 
هناك اكثر من مدرسة في العمارة والحل المعماري الجيد هو موهبة وابتكار وابداع .. والعمارة فن في الاساس .. لا شك عندي انك سمعتي هذه الجمل الاف المرات وربما تؤمنين ببعضها ...
ولكن بالنسبة لي اري - وهي نظرة خاصة بي - ان العمارة هي محض علم .. وان العمل المعماري الجيد هو حل صحيح لمجموعه من المعادلات المعمارية التي تعبر عن مشاكل تصميمة .. ولا شك عندي فيانه اذا قام مائة مصمم بتحليل صحيح لمشروع ما لكانت النتائج الي حد قريب متشابهة وببعض الثقة اقول انها قد تأتي متماثلة ..
الدراسات المعمارية هي اساس بداية كل تصميم جيد سواء تصميم لوحدة شاطئية او تخطيط لاقليم سكني 
كمنهجية - شخصية - اقوم باعداد لوحة للموقع العام للمشروع ثلاثية الابعاد اضع عليها كل شيء معروف عن المشروع ضمن اطار الخطوط العريضة الاتية 
البيانات المساحية ( ابعاد الموقع - مناسيبه - خطوط الكنتور .........)
علاقات المحيط العمراني ( الجيران _ العوامل والمشروعات المؤثرة _ طرق الاقتراب _ الطرق المحيطة ودرجاتها ........ الخ )
التحليل المناخي ( الاقليم المناخي - اتجاه الرياح المحببة - اتجاه الرياح الغير محببة - توزيع درجات الحرارة علي مدار السنة ..... الخ )
المطلات ( المطلات المرغوبة - الغير مرغوبة ...)
التحليل الاقتصادي ( عناصر القوة - عناصر الضعف - توزيع الاستغلال الامثل ....)
التحليل القانوني والتشريعات ( النسب البنائية - الارتفاعات - الردود ..... الخ )
العلاقات الوظيفية الاساسية ( مكونات المشروع - التوزيع التصميمي الامثل - العلاقات بين المكونات)

بالتأكيد عندما يتم وضع كل هذا علي لوحة واحدة قد يكون من الصعب الملاحظة والتفكير لذلك يمكن وضع كل دراسة علي طبقة رسم layer 
علي هذه اللوحة يظهر التجانس والتعارض والانسجام وتتشابك العلاقات وتتعقد .. وتتعارض ايضا 
هذه هي المعادلات .. تظهر ووتتعقد وتتشابك والمعماري الجيد هو الذي يري بين الخيط والتشعبات وتظهر له هذه المعادلات فيجمعها ويصنفها ويحلها فيكون العمل المعماري 
في البديل الثاني في المشروع .. حركة المشاة .. وحركة الاليات حددت بوضوح المداخل والمخارج والخطوط العريضة للكتل .. احترام نتائج التحليل لا يمكني ان تعطي الا هذه الخطوط مهما اختلف المصمم والا كان الاداء تحت 100% كما في باقي البدائل 
حركة الرياح وتحليل العامل المناخي حدد واثر في شبكة المشاه حيث فرض ان تكون في اتجاه الرياح وبالتالي حدد التوجيه لكتل المشروع والمشروع بصفة عامة 
المطلات المرغوبة وغيرالمرغوبة خلقت معادلة صعبه هنا .. حيث كما ترون من التحليل لا توجد مطلات جيدة الا ناحية حي الفيلات السكنية .. هذه معادلة معمارية من الدرجة الثالثة فيها ثلاثة مجاهيل معمارية .. كيفة الاستفادة من المطل الجيد كيفية الفصل بين المشروع والمطل السئ .. البديل للمطل السئ او غير المرغوب فيه ..
الحل كان بتوجيه مساحة مناسبة من الواجهات الي المطل الجيد .. خلق سياج شجري وسور جمالي حول المطلات الاخري .. وبيان الحاجة الي مطلات داخلية يخلقها العمل المعماري داخل المشروع كبديل .. هل يمكن ان يكون هناك حلول اخري 
الفصل الحاصل بين الكتل بالدور الارضي والربط بينها بعناصر اللاندسكاب هو خيار معماري جيد الا انه ينتج معادلة معمارية اخري من مجهولين .. كيفية تحقيق ذلك بالدور الارضي مع عدم الصعوبة في التحرك بين الكتل عندما تكون في الدور الاول او الثاني .. اذ من غير المعقول انك اذا اردت الوصول الي وحدة تجارية معينة في الدور الثاني وانت في نفس الدور ان تهبط ثم تتحرك الي الكتلة الاخري وتصعد له .. لذلك كان حل المعادلة هو الكباري الرابطة بين الكتل دون اضعاف لها .. وهكذا
ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ designer mido 
اشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة وكلماتك المشجعه .. بالتأكيد تقييم اي مشروع معماري يخضع للتقييم الوظيفي والجمالي 
ولكن هنا اعرض عليك خلاصة وصلت لها بعد 22 عاما من العمل بهذا المجال - ولا زالت وجهة نظر شخصية - ان التصميم اذا ادي الوظيفة بنسبة 100 % فانه يأتي مستوفيا لكل عناصرالجمال لا محالة 
انا ادعوك ان تلقي نظرة علي اعمال مصممي السيارات .. الوظيفة تأتي فيالبداية وتليها الوظيفة ثم الوظيفة ثم الوظيفةبعدها تأتياي عوامل اخري .. ولكن انظر الي المنتج النهائي .. شكلجميل ورائع دائماوحتي الغريب منها يصبح بعد ذلك مقبولا ثم مرغوبا ثم محبوبا طالما انه لغرض ووظيفة .. اتذكر في فترة السبعينات ان انتجت الشركات الامريكية سيارات ذات زعانف جمالية في نهايتها وكان شكلها وقتها رائعا وانتشرت بشكل سريع جدا - منها مجموعه سيارات لالفيس بريسلي - الا انهم اكتشفوا انه عند السرعه العالية تؤدي هذه الزعانف الي انقلاب السيارة .. ولذلك اختفت تماما .. لان الوظيفة والاداء هما المحك هنا .
ولا يتعارض ما ذكرت باي حال مع ما ورد بمشاركتك الا انني عند ذلك الايمان بان كل ما هو تصميم جيد وظيفيا هو جميل معماريا .. شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## alaanabil (24 نوفمبر 2007)

افادنى ردكم كثيرا واسعدنى اكثر
بارك الله فيكم ولكم
ووفقكم دائما للخير والعمل الصالح والناجح


----------



## عاشق منير (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكرك جدا جدا جدا على طرح موضوع مثل هذا لانو فعلا افدني كتير واداني فكرة لمشروعي انا في 4 عمارة مودرن اكاديمي بالقاهرة بالنسبة الي البديل التاني هيكون افضل بكتير وذلك لانو ادى اهتمام بالمسجد كبير اوي ودا واضح في التصميم واكد اهمية المسجد وتانيا عمل لكل جزء وكل فراغ شكل مختلف عن غيرو مما ادى لتنوع في المنظر الخارجي مما يبهر الشخص الزاهر للمكان ولا يحسسة بالملل ودا في نظري حل معماري صحيح مية المية 

مع تحيات مهندسين شمال سيناء 
( مودرن اكاديمي )


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الزميل عاشق منير 
مرحبا بك .. واشكر لكم مشاركتكم الرقيقة .. ويسعدني تقديم اي عون لكم في مشروعكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (26 نوفمبر 2007)

لا مشاركات جديدة ؟؟ الا توجد نقاط اخري صالحة للنقاش والحوار كمعماريين ؟؟


----------



## alaanabil (27 نوفمبر 2007)

قلتم فى رد سابق على احد المشاركات:-
(انا ادعوك ان تلقي نظرة علي اعمال مصممي السيارات .. الوظيفة تأتي فيالبداية وتليها الوظيفة ثم الوظيفة ثم الوظيفة بعدها تأتي اي عوامل اخري .. ولكن انظر الي المنتج النهائي .. شكل جميل ورائع دائما وحتي الغريب منها يصبح بعد ذلك مقبولا ثم مرغوبا ثم محبوبا طالما انه لغرض ووظيفة .. 
ولا يتعارض ما ذكرت باي حال مع ما ورد بمشاركتك الا انني عند ذلك الايمان بان كل ما هو تصميم جيد وظيفيا هو جميل معماريا .. شكرا لك مرة اخري)
انا اتفق معك تمام فى ما تقول وهذا ما انا على اقتناع به فى هذا المجال
وما اردت ان اشير اليه هو ان هناك اتجاه يضع شكل الكتله اولا -مع تخيل اكيد للفراغات ووظائف هذه الكتل- ولكن هذا لا يتماشى مع ما ذكرت 
واشعر ان الاتجاه الان نحو تحقيق كتله رائعه اكثر من التفكير فى تحقيق الوظيفة وبالتالى اختفى هذا النمط من التفكير وهو التفكير القائم على اساس تنفيذ ما جاءت به الدراسات للمشروع.
انا لا انكر بهذا اهمية الشكل ولكن استنكر التفكير ان يكون التقييم من منطلق الكتله الرائعه وليس التقييم على الحل الداخلى.
وشكرا لاهتمامكم وحرصكم على المتابعه


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الاء .. بالتاكيد اتفق معك في الرأي .. الذي يحشر الوظيفة في الكتلة .. او الذي يوظف الوظيفة للكتلة وليس العكس هو معماري يسير في الدرب بالمقلوب .. لن يصل يوما الي نهايته .. وحتي لن يبقي مكانه بل يرجع الي الخلف ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكر جميع الاخوة والاخوات الذين شاركوا في النقاش ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير اعاده الله علينا وعليكم والمسلمين اجمعين بكل خير


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير
ساعتبر هذا المشروع بالتعليقات عليه عيدة العيد ليا


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 ديسمبر 2007)

تحياتي لك الاخت العزيزة sasy0o0o ... وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## معماري شاطر (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من وجهة نظري الحل الاول هو ممتاز بس في مساحات خارجيه على حساب المباني
مرفق سكتش سريع لتصوري للحل الاول
والله موفق


----------



## خالد صلاح (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل معماري شاطر .. اشكر لك مشاركتك .. واطلعت علي الاسكتش المرسل منكم وبالرغم من ان الكتل تبدو قوية .. والفراغ المركزياكثروضوحا وسيطرة .. الا انك علي ما يبدو لم تلقي نظرة علي لوحة الدراسات الخاصة بالمشروع 
فالموضوع ليس في النهاية اسكتش جيد وكتل تبدو جميلة وقوية وانما مشروع كبير سيتعامل فيه ويتجه اليه الاف الناس يوميا .. فلا يمكن اهمال المداخل وطرق الاقتراب للمشروع ووضوح الرؤية وسهولة ملاحظاتها اذا تجاهلت الكتل الاشارة الي ذلك .. كما انك خالفت الدراسة الرئيسية الخاصة بالراحة المناخية والتي انتهت الي ضرورة فتح ممرات باتجاه الرياح السائدة وكذلك توجيه احرف الكتل في اتجاهات موازية لها ..
اما موضوع المساحات الخارجية فهي طبقا للدراسات الاقتصادية والمعمارية الاولية التي اوضحت رسم الطابع المعماري من خلال دور ارضي تتداخل فيه المساحات الخارجية مع الداخلية وتقوم فيه المطاعم والمقاهي باستغلال تلك المسطحات كامتداد لها .. كما اوصت دراسة الراحة المناخية بتعدد الفراغات واختلاف توجيهها وتنوعها بين داخلي وخارجي ..
ارجومنك مراجعه لوحة الدراسات مرة اخري .. وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## خالد صلاح (2 يناير 2008)

الاخ حسام ..شكرا لك علي المرور والتعليق


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

عمل وفكره ضحله


----------



## محب العمارة (18 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل اتمنى دائما ان نهتم بمناقشة الفكرة التصميمية للمشاريع لان الاولوية لهذه المرحلة والمرحلة التي تليها هي مرحلة التطبيق لهذه الفكرة.........
انا اميل للبديل الثاني لكن اعتقد بان هنالك symmetry يجب العمل على كسرها نوعا ما لانني على العلم بانه عند تصميم المركز التجاري انت بحاجة لان تكون المحلات متشابهة ولها نفس الجدوى الاقتصادية حتى يرغبها جميع المستثمرين ولكن هنالك امكانية لكسر التشابه في مناطق عديدة اخرى حتى ولو كانت المناطق الخارجية المعدة landscape
شكرا اخي على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## حسن احمد عبدالعليم (19 يناير 2008)

عزيزي المهندس خالد اولاً الافكار الثلاثة في منتهي الروعة ومهما كانت مستويات مهندسين المالك من خبرات عاليه الا انني ارجح عدم تنفيذ المشروع نظراً لضعف الثقافات المعماريه لديهم


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 يناير 2008)

الاخ عبد الوهاب طاهر .. لا تعليق واعتقد ان فكرك هو الضحل 
الاخ محب العمارة .. اشكر لك الاطلاع و التعليق واشك في وجود ملل ناتج من التماثل الحاصل لكبر حجم المشروع وعدم القدرة علي الالمام به من نظرة واحدة او المقارنة .. مرة اخري اشكرك


----------



## alaanabil (24 يناير 2008)

الاخ /عبد الوهاب طاهر 
اولا
من غير اللائق تماما ان تصف اي فكرة او عمل بمثل هذا الوصف لان اى فكرة هي ناتج مجهود من التفكير والتحليل ومن غير العدل وصفها هكذا وانكار المجهود المبذول فى اخراجها
ثانيا
قد قمت بوضع هذا الوصف دون اي تحليل من طرفك لما وصفته بهذا الوصف او اظهار العيوب التى تراها وهذا نقد غير بناء وان كان هذا لا يسمى نقد من الاصل
ثالثا
وده الاهم ان كنت ترى مثل هذا العمل كما وصفت فاننا في انتظار اعمالك والتي نريد ان نرى مدى كفاءتها وابتعادها عن الضحاله 
وشكرا


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 يناير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل حسن عبد العليم .. اشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة ومرورك الكريم


----------



## خالد صلاح (2 فبراير 2008)

الزميلة الفاضلة الاء .. اشكر لك وقفتك معي .. الا ان انني تعودت علي عدم الرد علي هذه التعليقا ت .. انا اعرض المشروع ليس للتقييم ولكن لربما تكون هناك فائدة لاي من الزملاء .. فلربما يجد فيها فكرة جيدة يستفيد منها مستقبلا او فكرة سيئة يتجنبها هو في مشروعاته او منهج مناسب يراه فيما قدمناه 
هذا كل ما في الامر 
واشكرك مرة اخري .. ولا اعتقد ان الزميل عبد الوهاب لديه اعمال يعرضها


----------



## احمد وحيد الخيال (8 مارس 2008)

الزملاء الاعزاء
انا عضو جديد بالمنتدي .. اتصفح موضوعاته منذ عدة ايام .. وكنت قد وصلت لنتيجة ان هذا المنتدي هو لتضييع الوقت والتسلية لولا عده موضوعات قليلة جدا .. الا انني اطلعت علي موضوع الاخ خالد الموجود منذ عدة شهور واثار انتباهي الاتي :
1- لا توجد مداخلة واحدة فنيه اخذت بالتحليل كل الموضو ع وعارضت او وافقت الفكرة المعروضة .
2- لم يساند اي من الموجودين بالمنتدي بصفة عامة والمعماريون المصريون بصفة خاصة زميلهم الذي نصبت عليه احدي الشركات التي اصبحت تعرف بشركات الاستثمار والمتخصصة في النصب والايقاع بالمعمارين .. مستغلين رغبة كل معماري في طرح فكر جديد .. هل هذا معقول ؟؟ الا يوجد بيننا من معماري مصر من يساند اخاه المسلم اولا والمعماري ثانيا .. الا يوجد بينهم صاحب نفوذ او علاقة مع اولي الامر او النقابة او الصحافة يستطيع دعم اخيه في استرداد حقه ؟؟
اذا كان ليس في المنتدي الا مكسوري الجناح .. الا يقترح احد هولاء طريقة لمواجهة هذا الظلم مستقبلا ؟؟ الا يتعاضد الضعفاء لدعم بعضهم بعضا كما يفعل النمل او من هو اضعف من خلق الله ..
ادعوكم جميعا الي فتح باب المناقشة من جديد ودعم اخونا في الله في استرجاع حقه والمناقشة للوصول الي طريقة او اليه تمكن كلا منا ان ينال حقوقه في عالم اختفت فيه الاسود وامتلأت دروبه بالضباع والحيات ..
وشكرا


----------



## احمد وحيد الخيال (12 مارس 2008)

ولا رد واحد ... خسارة مجهودك اخ خالد وتعبك في تحميل الموضوع ... لماذا لم تعرض فيلا او صور حمامات من مجلة يا اخي ؟؟ والله كانت المشاركات تنهال علي الموضوع .. كان الله في العون


----------



## خالد صلاح (13 مارس 2008)

الاخ احمد وحيد الخيال .. مرحبا بك في المنتدي .. واشكرك علي مجاملتك


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
سأحاول ألا أطيل

- سعيد جدا ان ارى - و انا أعتبر فى بدايه حياتى المهنيه - احد المهندسين القليلين الذين يهتمون و يدرسون مشروع بهذا العمق و فى زمن للأسف تنتشر فيه مشاريع (التيك أواى) بكثره فى الوطن العربى.

-خبرتى و نضجى المعمارى غير كافى بعد للأسف ، و كنت اود ان اضيف تعليق ناقد للعمل ، و لكن لوضع نقد لابد من ان يكون العمل فى مستوى الناقد او اقل منه ، فأتمنى ان نجد نقدا معماريا من مهندسين فى نفس المستوى و الخبره ، ليعم علينا استفاده اكبر فأنا أؤمن أنه لا يوجد عمل معمارى - أو غير معمارى - كامل ، عذرا أخى الكريم و المهندس الكبير خالد صالح ، و لكنها حقيقه اى عمل بشرى ، و انا ارغب ان اجد بعض المشكلات العميقه لهذه الدراسه العميقه طمعا فى استفاده أكبر.

- جزاك الله كل خير على عرضك لهذا المجهود فبالفعل هذا الموضوع أحد المواضيع المفيده جدا و القليله بعض الشئ ، واقدر نشر مثل تلك المواضيع انطلقا من الرساله التى يحملها كل مهندس عربى ذو خبره لنشر الفائده للاجيال القادمه ، فكلنا نعلم ان التدريس المعمارى العربى يحوى الكثير من القصور.

- الوظيفه ثم الوظيفه ثم الوظيفه ، أعتقد ان هذا جوهر العماره ، لان فى الاصل اى بناء يتم التفكير فى اقامته يكون بهدف تحقيق وظيفته و ليس شكله ، و قد يكون هناك منشأت وظيفتها شكلها مثل land mark و يكون الابداع فى الشكل نابع من تحقيق الوظيفه ايضا و هو أنتاج شكل مميز يعلق بالذهن ، اذن الوظيفه هى الأصل و الأساس.

- نشر هذا الموضوع عبر النت لربما قد يأتى بالضرر ضد المؤسسه الاستثماريه فى حال تنفيذها لأحد تلك الافكار ، عن طريق انتشار السمعه السيئه.


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 مارس 2008)

الاخ الزميل محمد عسير 
انا الاكثر سعادة بتعليقك علي الموضوع ومشاركتك .. وكنت اتمني ان يسمح وقتك بدراسة الموضوع ونقده والتعليق عليه .. ولا تقل ان خبرتك ونضجك غير كافيين .. فان بين سطور كلماتك معماري فذ في الطريق .. ولن تصل الي ما ترغب فيه من نضج معماري الا بالمناقشة والنقد والتحليل .. وكما قلت سابقا لا يوجد عمل معماري كامل ولا اي شيء اخر كامل الا من له جلال الالوهيه سبحانه وتعالي .. خاصة ان المشروع كان في طور المشروع الابتدائي .. اي ان الدراسات التي تمت هي الدراسات ذات الاهمية القصوي وستليهامزيد من الدراسات بعد اختيار البديل النهائي وعمل المشروع التنفيذي ..
شكرا لك مرة اخري للمشاركه واعيد شكري للزميل احمد وحيد الخيال لوقفته الصادقة ..


----------



## احمد وحيد الخيال (18 مارس 2008)

اذا كان الاعضاء غير مهتمين بالموضوع الاساسي من طرح الفكرة .. وهو كيفية الحفاظ علي حقوق المهندس من الضياع .. فهل نجد لدي السادة المشرفين العون هنا ؟؟ هل هناك من ناصح ؟؟


----------



## alaa_1986 (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ....
أتابع الموضوع منذ البداية . ما شاء الله مستوى عالي جدا وراقي في التفكير والتحليل والآراء والردود عليها تؤكد ذلك بقوة وبجد لا يوجد تعليق يصف مدى اعجابي بالعمل وبطريقة طرحه وتحليله ولا يوجد عندي نقد ولكن الموضوع من أول طرحه وأنا بستمتع جدااااا بكل تعليق عليه ورد رائع من دراسة مناخية والاهتمام بالوظيفة قبل أي شيء مع عدم اهمال الشكل والطابع العام وانسجام جميع العناصر وتسلسل دراسة أي مشروع .
وعرض المشروع على المنتدى رغم توقف تنفيذه وعدم اكتماله ومناقشة كل التفاصيل والدراسات بهذه الاستفاضة والاهتمام تنم عن فكر معطاء وبحر من العلم الوافر والخبرة .
بارك الله فيك وبارك للمنتدى فيك وفي مشاركاتك الرائعة .


----------



## مووهوب (21 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل / خالد صلاح السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع رائع وجميل كفكرة وواضح انكم بذلتم جهدا كبيرا لانجازها وقد تمعنت قليلا في البدائل الثلاثة 
وبالتاكيد مشروعك يحتاج الي المزيد من التامل للاستفادة من تلك الافكار المعمارية الجميلة..
واسمح لي ان اضيف ملاحظتين
1- بصراحة عندما ذكرت ان موقع المشروع هو مدينة القاهرة مباشرة تخيلت هذه المدينة المفعمة بالحياة
وتذكرت حركة السيارات التي تتزاحم في شوارعها فبحثت في الثلاث بدائل لاري كيفية التعامل معها فلم اجد
حيث ان طبيعة المشروع بالتاكيد ستشكل ضغط كبير سواء في عملية مرور السيارات او في parking
وانا علي قناعة تامة بانه يجب توضيح هذه الجزئية في الافكار والا نترك التعامل معها في التفاصيل

2- انا احييك كثيرا علي الجراة في اختيار الطابع المعماري وله مبرراته ولكن من الضروري بمكان ان نتحدث
عن المحيط بمعني لا يمكن ان تخلو الفكرة دون ان تخبرنا كيف ستعالج التناقض المباشر بين الطابع المعماري
المقترح وبين الطابع المعماري للمباني المحيطة بالمشروع؟؟ 
بمعني اخر كيف ستعالج النقطة البيضاء في الصفحة السوداء او العكس... ؟؟!!
اي كيف ستصنع كمعماري ما يسمي بالحزام الرمادي بين الابيض والاسود؟؟
مع كل الاحترام والشكر 
م/ ابو جميل


----------



## داودي وسام أميرة (22 مارس 2008)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 مارس 2008)

الزميل العزيز ابو جميل "موهوب" 
اشكر لك مرورك واطلاعك علي الافكار .. وهي لا ترقي بعد لدرجة المشروع حيث ان الدراسات التي قامت عليها مبدئية .. وتؤهل فقط للبدء في المشروع النهائي ..
وفي هذا الاطار فان حركة السيارات نقطه هامة جدا الا انه يبدو ان ضيق وقتك لم يسمح لك بمطالعه الدراسة المرورية الموجودة والتقييم الخاص بحركة الاليات وطرق الاقتراب . واوجه نرظك ايضا ان المشروع في مدينة القاهرة الجديدة .. وليس القاهرة الكبري .. وهي مدينة جديدة تعتبرامتداد للقاهرة الا ان هناك محاور اليات من اهم المحاور في مصر تربطهما وهي الطريق الدائري وطريق القاهرة السويس وطريق القاهرة العين السخنة .
وتم تحديد الكثافات المرورية وطرق اقترابها والسيطرة عليها داخل وحول الموقع.
بالنسبة للطابع المحيط بالمشروع فهو احد اسباب اختيار الطراز .. حيث ان اغلب المشروعات المحيطة بالموقع هي فيلات سكنية مبنية علي الطراز الروماني في الاغلب ( مشروع مكسيم - ماونتن فيو - فيلار ...) وعلي اهم تقاطعات الطرق للوصول الي الموقع تقع جامعه القاهرة الجديدة او جامعه المستقبل والمبني الرئيسي بها يمثل الرمز الايطالي الاشهر ( الكوليسيوم ) بكامل تفاصيله .. لذلك اعتقد ان الطراز سيتوافق مع الطابع العام للمنطقة المحيطة 
مرة اخي شكرا لمرورك


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 مارس 2008)

داودي وسام شكرا لك للمرور


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ميلاد عساف (31 مارس 2008)

بالتوفيق انشالله.......


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 مارس 2009)

الزملاء delpiero ميلاد عساف .. اشكر لكم المرور


----------



## مصطفى رافع (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مناقشة جدية وشيقة اتمنى من كل الاعضاء ان يطرحوا مثل هذه المشاريع لتبادل الخبرات ولزيادة مدارك العمارة
وششششششششششكككككككككككككككككرررررررررررااااااااا


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ مصطفي رافع ... شكرا لمروركم وتعليقكم الكريم .. ارجو ان يكون في الامر فائدة للجميع


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ArchitectAmr (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ الزكيل خالد صلاح : 
مجهود طيب جدا جدا جدا و عرض و تحليل يظهر فيه مجهود كبير
و أنا أضم صوتى لصوت أبو صالح فانا لم اتفهم لم التوجه الى عمارة روما للاقتداء بها فى مثل هذا المشروع
هل هو فرض الشركة المالكة ام هو قرار يعود للمكتب المصمم بناء على بدائل مطروحة؟
و انا فى وجهه نظرى المتواضعة فان قرار اختيار الطابع المعمارى كان يحتاج الى دراسة أكثر .
حيث ان هناك عامل هام جدا و هو أن هذا المشروع استثمارى من الدرجة الأولى و عمارة روما كلنا نعرف انها غنيه بالتفاصيل الدقيقة و التى تعتير مكلفة جدا لتخرج بالشكل المطلوب سواء باستخدام ال G.R.C أو Decorative concrete molding 
كما ان فى حال خضوع هذا الطابع المعمارى لهذا المشروع بالذات لدراسات هندسة القيمة فانه سوف يكون هناك بدائل أفضل تحقق نفس الوظيفة و المنفعة و العائد مع توفير كل هذه التكاليف
و نقطة أخرى و أخيرة و هى اختيار البدروم لقاعات السينما سوف يكون له صعوبات وهى الحركة للدخول و الخروج و حالات الطوارىء و كذلك التهوية الميكانيكية الازمة لقاعات تحمل مئات الاشخاص فى القبو
و هذا لا يمنع اعجابى الشديد بالمجهود الرائع و الدراسات المنسقة للمشروع ............. و شكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز خالد صلاح، ربما تكون مشاركتي متأخرة جدا، وقد سبقني خلالها الكثير من الأعضاء المتميزين بالإدلاء بآرائهم ووجهات نظرهم، حتى لم يتبق لي شئ أناقشه، لهذا سأكتفي ببعض التعليقات:

أولا: أعجبني كثيرا أسلوب تحليل وعرض الأفكار، وكما قال الأقدمون" الخط الحسن يزيد الحق وضوحا... كذلك الإظهار المعماري الجيد، يزيد الفكرة وضوحا .

ثانيا: لفت نظري الحديث عن الطراز المعماري الإيطالي، وقد سبقني أخي أبو صالح في طرح تساؤلاته حول مبررات هذا الاختيار... ولكني لم أجد داعيا لحصر الطراز الذي اخترته على إيطاليا، لأن هذا الطراز ليس حكرا عليها، بل يمثل سمة مميزة لكل المدن الواقعة على ضفاف البحر المتوسط، ومن بينها الإسكندرية، وبالتالي فهذا الطراز ليس غريبا على مصر وأهل مصر.

الفكرة الثانية، وجدت لدي القبول أكثر، مع بعض الملاحظات، وهي تضاف لطبيعة العمارة العربية والإسلامية وعمارة البحر المتوسط، والمعتمدة على تلاصق المباني، وقد تمنيت لو التصقت الكتلة نصف الدائرية والمسجد مع الكلتلتين الأخريين، على أن يترك الدور الأرض عند أطراف الكتلتين كممرات حركة للمشاة، وهذا ما يزيد المشروع أصالة وجمالا.

كما أنني من الذين يحبدون بطريقة أو أخرى أن تحدد الكتل مسار الشارع، فماذا لو تم إعادة ترتيب نفس الكتل بطريقة تساعد على احتواء الأركان الأربعة للشوارع، بحيث يتكون فناء داخلي، يستفاد منه في الأنشطة العامة، وأن تصبح الحدائق داخل محيط هذه الأفنية، وتتداخل مع المقاهي والمطاعم، فتضفي إلى جانب الظلال، جمالها الخاص.

وأخيرا... هذا النوع من الأفكار والمشاريع، يتطلب إعادة قراءة أكثر من مرة، كي يمكن تقييمه بالصورة التي يستحقها... مثلما يتطلب منك أخي خالد ومن باقي الزملاء المشاركين في المشروع، إعادة دراسته وتطويره لأن مثل هذا المشروع لا يجوز ركنه في الأدراج أو تعليقه على حوائط المكتب، لمجرد أن مالكه لم يلتزم باستلامه... والحمد لله أنه لم يستلمه، لإعتقادي جازما بأنه لا يستحقه، وأتوقع بإذن الله تعالى أن يلقى القبول في الفترة القريبة من أشخاص أكثر إحساسا بقيمة هذه الأفكار وتقديرا للجهود التي بدلت لإنجازه. 

للحديث بقية... إن قدّر الله.
*


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز ArchitectAmr .. شكرا لتعليقك .. يالنسبة للطابع المعماري فكان سببه عدة عوامل .. الاول : طلب المالك وارتباطه بمدينة روما تحديدا .. الثاني : الاستخدام العام للدور الارضي وهوا مطاعم ومقاهي مفتوحة في الموقع العام .. وهو الطابع المميز لمدينة روما المعاصرة ولنجاح التجربة الايطالية هنا في التقدم مع العصر مع الحفلظ علي الارث رونق وبريق كبير للعملاء في هذا المجال ..
الثالث ان الموقع الخاص بالمشروع تحيط به من الشمال والشرق والغرب فيلات سكنية جميعها علي الطراز المعماري الاغريقي .. ومن الجنوب جامعه المستقبل (وهي من تصميم مكتبنا ايضا - المرحلة الاولي-) والمبني الاداري لها نصف دائري مشابه لمبني الكولسيوم الشهير ...
واختلف معك ان استخدام هذا الطراز مكلف .. حيث انه بالرغم من التفاصيل والحليات الا ان الدراسة الاقتصادية اوضحت ان استخدامه اوفر كثيرا من استعمال اpost modern في المعالجة لهذا الموضوع تحديدا .. ةعناصر هذا الطراز - وهي الكثر كمالا ونضوجا وتعددا - ساعدتنا كثيرا كمعمارين في السيطرة علي البيئة الداخلية والمديول الانشائي وتقليل التكلفة في اعمال تكييف الهواء والنظام الانشائي تحديدا ..
بالنسبة للنقطة الهامة التي اوردتها في مشاركتك والخاصة بوجود دور السينما بالبدروم فان هذه احد نقاط الضعف في المشروع من الناحية المعمارية الا ان اخضاع المشروع لدراسات هندسة القيمة كما سبق وان اشرت استلزم ضرورة وجودها في البدروم تناسبا مع النظام الانشائي المقترح وهو اطر انشائية في دور البدروم frames مزروع عليها مديول اعمدة في باقي الادوار .. وقد تم التفاعل مع ذلك معماريا بتحديد منسوب البلازا الرئيسية التي تفتح عليها قاعات السينما بنفس منسوب مداخل القاعات حتي تستوعب التزاحم المتوقع عند الخروج ..كما تم التوصية بضرورة عمل ازاحة زمنية بين موعد دخول وخروج الحفلات بمقدار 26 دقيقة علي الاقل حتي يمكن تفريغ البلازا الي الفراغات المتدرجة المحيطة بها ..
في النهاية لا زالت نقطة ضعف بالمشروع علي كل حال


----------



## Basma Salah (5 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا بسمه مشتركه جديده ف الملتقي ف سنه اولي عماره عايزه اشكر المهندس خالد لان انا اتفدت كتيييير من الرسومات و النقاش


----------



## Basma Salah (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اطلب من المهندسين المساعده ف المشروع المطلوب مني


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز ArchitectAmr .. شكرا لتعليقك .. يالنسبة للطابع المعماري فكان سببه عدة عوامل .. الاول : طلب المالك وارتباطه بمدينة روما تحديدا .. الثاني : الاستخدام العام للدور الارضي وهوا مطاعم ومقاهي مفتوحة في الموقع العام .. وهو الطابع المميز لمدينة روما المعاصرة ولنجاح التجربة الايطالية هنا في التقدم مع العصر مع الحفلظ علي الارث رونق وبريق كبير للعملاء في هذا المجال ..
الثالث ان الموقع الخاص بالمشروع تحيط به من الشمال والشرق والغرب فيلات سكنية جميعها علي الطراز المعماري الاغريقي .. ومن الجنوب جامعه المستقبل (وهي من تصميم مكتبنا ايضا - المرحلة الاولي-) والمبني الاداري لها نصف دائري مشابه لمبني الكولسيوم الشهير ...
واختلف معك ان استخدام هذا الطراز مكلف .. حيث انه بالرغم من التفاصيل والحليات الا ان الدراسة الاقتصادية اوضحت ان استخدامه اوفر كثيرا من استعمال اpost modern في المعالجة لهذا الموضوع تحديدا .. ةعناصر هذا الطراز - وهي الكثر كمالا ونضوجا وتعددا - ساعدتنا كثيرا كمعمارين في السيطرة علي البيئة الداخلية والمديول الانشائي وتقليل التكلفة في اعمال تكييف الهواء والنظام الانشائي تحديدا ..
بالنسبة للنقطة الهامة التي اوردتها في مشاركتك والخاصة بوجود دور السينما بالبدروم فان هذه احد نقاط الضعف في المشروع من الناحية المعمارية الا ان اخضاع المشروع لدراسات هندسة القيمة كما سبق وان اشرت استلزم ضرورة وجودها في البدروم تناسبا مع النظام الانشائي المقترح وهو اطر انشائية في دور البدروم frames مزروع عليها مديول اعمدة في باقي الادوار .. وقد تم التفاعل مع ذلك معماريا بتحديد منسوب البلازا الرئيسية التي تفتح عليها قاعات السينما بنفس منسوب مداخل القاعات حتي تستوعب التزاحم المتوقع عند الخروج ..كما تم التوصية بضرورة عمل ازاحة زمنية بين موعد دخول وخروج الحفلات بمقدار 26 دقيقة علي الاقل حتي يمكن تفريغ البلازا الي الفراغات المتدرجة المحيطة بها ..
في النهاية لا زالت نقطة ضعف بالمشروع علي كل حال


----------



## الافريق (7 أبريل 2011)

أنا مازلت معماري مبتدئ ورجاءا تعليمي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

